# Lost Werner paddle with RED BLADES



## OldSkoo (Jul 15, 2008)

I lost it! Dang.

A Werner paddle with red blades and a black shaft. My name and number are on it, but may be a bit worn. Lost it during an evening run on Brown's Canyon of the Arkansas on Tuesday July 8, 2008. I got smashed in Zoom Flume and the paddle took off. 

Reward for safe return of said paddle.

Keep the karma, thanks!

Dan Haskin 970-390-1267


----------

